# 1 puppy left



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

If anyone is interested in a decoy dog, the breeder/hunter/guide i'm getting one from has one left. It's a yellow colored female. If anyone is interested shoot me a pm. He's driving from oregon to utah tommorrow morning. He can deliver it for no extra charge tomorrow.


----------

